# Gulke on Spring Corn Planting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jerry Gulke discusses the late wet Spring in the Corn Belt.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/from_drought_to_drenched_a_new_weather_market/


----------

